# Dog Hayfever, can I give Piriton



## mahorse (26 June 2010)

Hi all

My small sprocker has itchy weepy eyes and I've heard that you can give half a tablet of piriton to alleviate symptoms. 

She had it exactly the same last year at this time and is always running through long grass trying to spring birds!

Anyone used it or know if I can please.  I don't want to give it if not!

Thanks v. much!


----------



## CAYLA (26 June 2010)

Yes you can, we give piriton at work and I keep a stash for mine, but it's always best to get a dosage from your vet, and they will usually always be happy to give you advice re dosage in regard to allergy out of hours they would rather you try that first than them having to see you, ours are the non drowsy mind u.


----------



## CorvusCorax (27 June 2010)

As Cayla, my boy is on Piriton but check with the vet on dosage depending on severity, size of dog etc.


----------



## MyBoyChe (27 June 2010)

Theres a bit about Piriton in this months Your Dog magazine (picked up a copy today cos it has a list of dog friendly holiday accomodation in it and am seriously considering trying to have a holiday for the first time in 13 years but with 3 doggies options are limited).  Someone had a dog who was stung by a bee and went into anaphalactic shock (sp).  Piriton is used for that but something about not being licensed for animal use so vet has to have owner consent to prescribe!


----------



## CorvusCorax (27 June 2010)

Ok went and got bottle, it says:

Vet's address
Mumsie's name, dog's name, our address,
180 x Piriton tabs 4mg
2 tablets 2-3 times a day
OFF LABEL CONSENT REQUIRED


----------



## dingle12 (27 June 2010)

yes you can buy it from asda or chemist make sure its the 4 mg one but if buying from chemist dont say its for your dog. Gizmo is a border terrier x and can have half a tab 3 times a day if needed he had runny eyes and sneezy alot this spring but fine now.


----------

